# Nummy Nummy Nars...heehee (Pics!)



## ms_angry_nipple (Dec 14, 2008)

I had my work xmas party yesterday. My date and I had our makeup done at the Nars counter at the local Bay Cosmetics Department. 

Normally you would need to buy 2 products to get a makeup done but since it was a special event, it was free. However...the counter manager warned me that i probably would end up walking away with more than that..haha..and she was right.  

I ended up getting....

1) NARS Multiple Duo (Copacabana/St. Barts)
2) NARS Cream Blush (Penny Lane)
3) NARS Powder Blush (Madly)
4) NARS Lipstick (Niagara) 
5) NARS Lipstick (Senorita)
Gift with Purchase NARS Blush Brush #6 (FREE) + NARS Makeup Bag (FREE)
Also...for ever $50 spent..we got $10. ...Beauty Passport muwahahaha... 

Pics below.  (i also included my Best Palette that i bought a couple of weeks ago)




























My friend also went a spree..she got

1) NARS Multiple Duo (Maui/Palm Beach)
2) NARS Multiple Duo (Portofino/Malibu)
3) Nars Multiple Stick (Copacabana)
4) NARS lipstick (Senorita)
She also got the blush brush and makeup bag free too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She loves her multiples!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

Great Haul!!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 14, 2008)

awesome haul!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Dec 14, 2008)

awsome haul.
i really should try NARS


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 14, 2008)

Dude. You totally came up!


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 14, 2008)

It all looks so pretty!
Just wait until you try the eyeshadows...


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 15, 2008)

Great Haul <333!!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 15, 2008)

Amazing haul.
The duo is soooo beeeeautiful.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 15, 2008)

awwww niice haul.. enjoy it


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 15, 2008)

Wonderful!  I love Madly so much, I am wearing it today, in fact.  Enjoy!!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 15, 2008)

GREAT!!! how much did you have to spend to get the gifts???


----------



## Kimber (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_GREAT!!! how much did you have to spend to get the gifts???_

 
Same question.


----------



## ms_angry_nipple (Dec 17, 2008)

To get the free gift (makeup bag + brush) 
subtotal had to be $150....easily attainable. VERY easy. A multiple duo is $50, a lipstick $30, etc. 

The Blush brush is free and itself is worth $65. 
Rationalizing in my little world...
150-65-30 =   55 

Why additional 30? Cuz every 50 you spent you got $10 off that day!

The sales associate also gave me this Beauty Passport. From January 09-April 09. You spend $50 before taxes and you get $10 off (1 coupon per month).  I am iching to buy another multiple duo.....it'll be $40 cdn next month. 

The blush brush is super soft and it's small enough for good control to fit my tiny cheekbones.  Love it!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Dec 17, 2008)

Yowsers!! That's an awesome haul. Enjoy all of your goodies!


----------



## trinity27109 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yummy haul and great deal with the bonuses!
Enjoy!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice haul, and that NARS makeup bag! I love it!


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome haul! I love the bags...too cute


----------



## florabundance (Dec 18, 2008)

oh my...amazing haul


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 19, 2008)

gorgeous yummy nars goodies 

enjooooooy


----------



## MissResha (Dec 19, 2008)

nice haul, i looooooooooooove NARS. love love love NARS.


----------

